# Antonio Daniels visits with Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers tab Daniels
Seattle's free agent guard has several suitors
By Ross Siler, Staff Writer

On the first day of the NBA's free-agent negotiation period, Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak reached out Friday to Seattle SuperSonics guard Antonio Daniels.

Agent Tony Dutt said the Lakers were one of 11 teams that called about possibly signing Daniels and likely would be among the three or four teams that turn out to be Daniels' finalists.

"He thinks it's a good situation," Dutt said. "Obviously, they've made some changes the last couple of years. I think everybody agrees that's a team that's going to win every season. They've had their struggles but always find a way to right the ship, so to speak.'

The front-runner to sign Daniels, 30, appears to be the Cleveland Cavaliers, who could have as much as $28 million to spend on free agents and are looking to replace Jeff McInnis. Daniels grew up in Columbus, Ohio, and played at Bowling Green.

With the Lakers over the salary cap for next season, the best they can offer Daniels would be the standard mid-level exception ($4.9 million last season) available to all 30 NBA teams. Their biggest possible deal would be for five years and about $30.5 million.

[More in URL]


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*

Daniels would be a great signing but I wish we could sign him to a 2-year deal so we have more cap room in 2007.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*

That would be a nice addition.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*

that would be awsome if we could maybe split the MLE with him and another gaurd like watson....i know that wont happen but oo well


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*



SoCalfan21 said:


> that would be awsome if we could maybe split the MLE with him and another gaurd like watson....i know that wont happen but oo well


Like you said, not going to happen, but we wouldn't want Daniels and Watson anyway. This is a bidding war and to win the bidding war, you've got to offer big time deals.

I am thrilled that the Lakers reached out to Antonio Daniels. He'd be a huge signing for us. I'm hoping for either him or Marshall and if it's Marshall, I'm hoping for Jalen Rose.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*

atleast we know mitch is trying to do something........


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*

Probably wont get him.. At least Mitch is trying...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Like you said, not going to happen, but we wouldn't want Daniels and Watson anyway. This is a bidding war and to win the bidding war, you've got to offer big time deals.
> 
> I am thrilled that the Lakers reached out to Antonio Daniels. He'd be a huge signing for us. I'm hoping for either him or Marshall and if it's Marshall, I'm hoping for Jalen Rose.


ditto


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*

I realize this is too early to start counting on Daniels to be a Laker, but here is an expectation of our 05-06 roster.

Daniels - sub: Wafer
Kobe - sub: Sasha
Odom - sub: Walton
Turiaf - sub: Mihm
Theo Ratliff - sub: Bynum

We need some good 3 point shooters to free up Kobe, Daniels and or Odom. These kind of players can hopefully be attained through a trade involving Caron Butler. which can hopefully be attained through a trade involving Caron Butler, or Atkins, or George, or Grant, whoever.

We could also use a great shot blocker to play 20-25 minutes per game, Theo Ratliff? Get him, Mitch!

But that is not a bad lineup at all. My biggest wish is to acquire PJ Brown and Magliore for Butler, an expiring contract, and a draft pick or two. That would beef this team up dramatically.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Antonio Daniels a laker?*

LINK

On the first day of the NBA's free-agent negotiation period, Lakers general
manager Mitch Kupchak reached out Friday to Seattle SuperSonics guard
Antonio Daniels.

Agent Tony Dutt said the Lakers were one of 11 teams that called about
possibly signing Daniels and likely would be among the three or four teams
that turn out to be Daniels' finalists.

"He thinks it's a good situation," Dutt said. "Obviously, they've made some
changes the last couple of years. I think everybody agrees that's a team
that's going to win every season. They've had their struggles but always
find a way to right the ship, so to speak.'


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels a laker?*

Been there done that...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=179802


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Antonio Daniels a laker?*

*We don't need 50 threads on the same topic!!!!!!* 

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Antonio Daniels a laker?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> *We don't need 50 threads on the same topic!!!!!!*
> 
> :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


true that


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels a laker?*

Merged.. I'm about gettin sick of all these same posts being started..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*

Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers 












> Antonio Daniels, someone the Lakers and Coach Phil Jackson envision as a more athletic version of guards Ron Harper and Brian Shaw from past years, has been identified as a primary focus of the club's free-agent search.
> 
> It's unclear whether Daniels, 30, will reciprocate that interest in the end, though. Daniels might wind up with a more lucrative offer from the Cleveland Cavaliers, who unlike the Lakers have abundant salary-cap space. He also has suggested he might re-sign with the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> ...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*

ahhh yes look at that silly antonio daniels...flying through the sky o so high like a butterfly..just watch him dish the rock, he is amazing..make a wish antonio, take a stand where would u like to play young man, LA...or a hot dog stand....ahhh yes LA where the girls are o so pretty and the beautiful ocean sand makes u o so gitty, the world is yours my friend the world is waiting for you, and LA has prepared a wonderful beef stew just for you so come in and be marry..dont sit around w/ a sicko grin like drew carey..follow your heart to the gates of freedom la is where you should be son


----antonio daniels poem by clien


----------



## burb12 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*

Ohhh Clien that was beautiful I couldnt have said it better!!!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*

I'm thinking he goes home to Cleveland and gets more than the MLE from the Cavs. If Daniels were to come to LA though, we'd have an actual defender at the 1 since forever.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*

I doubt he'd go to the Lakers, but I wouldn't be surprised. I'm sure you guys are probably like top 3 on his list. I think Daniels will end up in Cleveland.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*



thekid said:


> I'm thinking he goes home to Cleveland and gets more than the MLE from the Cavs. If Daniels were to come to LA though, we'd have an actual defender at the 1 since forever.


I don't know, last time we needed a defender at the 1 we signed the best defensive point gaurd of all time and he turned into a stiff over night.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*

aint that the truth


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*

The best defense PG of all-time past his prime, big difference..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*

I'd rather have Jaric. He can do everything Daniels can do, except slightly better. Much better shooter too.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*



EHL said:


> I'd rather have Jaric. He can do everything Daniels can do, except slightly better. Much better shooter too.


 If only Jaric wasn´t a Restriced FA... If the Clippers didn´t match a MLE offer...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

meh at club lakers



> just got off the phone with my "source" and they are working out the contract for AD!!! I believe it is, as my source said a 4 year deal for the maximum the Lakers could offer. He says there are a few "little issues" that need to be ironed out before it is made official, but expects the announcement to come very soon. He also let me in and told me, "The best is still yet to come hopefully". When I asked him what that meant, and if he was reffering to Daniels, he only chuckled and said, "just wait and see".


i dont believe anything with "sources" anymore

http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=35870


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

Heh..source huh? and the best is yet to come. 

Sorry if I sound skeptical, but I really dont trust any of these "insiders".


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

YAY...wait rumor...source.....NOOO


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

YES! The Cavs got Larry Hughes! :banana: They're sure to use up a good sum of money on him, and then with Z going as well, using up that money has to increase our chances of getting Daniels.

I really really hope this is true. :gopray:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

Why does Turiaf look like Predator?








 

Great signing if true.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

LOL @ the predator joke!

I love all these rumors, i've said it before, and i'll say it again. I won't believe it until the ink is dry, he's seen practicing with the club, wearing a Laker jersey, and is seen sitting next to Phil Jackson in the first game of the season. Other than that, i wont get my hopes to high.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



Ghiman said:


> LOL @ the predator joke!
> 
> I love all these rumors, i've said it before, and i'll say it again. I won't believe it until the ink is dry, he's seen practicing with the club, wearing a Laker jersey, and is seen sitting next to Phil Jackson in the first game of the season. Other than that, i wont get my hopes to high.


Oh for sure. I'm pretty sure none of us here are stupid enough to really believe this until it is made official or leaked out to a real media source (i.e. Ray Allen, Nate McMillan, Michael Redd).


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



HKF said:


> Why does Turiaf look like Predator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Crap i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

I'd rather have Jaric personally.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



HKF said:


> Why does Turiaf look like Predator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

I've just gotten off the phone with my source. Also says the Lakers are working on a deal for KG. Also wouldnt say wether it was Kevin Garnett or Kendall Gill. Speculation has it that it could be Kendall. Kendall is gonna sign a boxing contract with the Lakers and whenever Mitch makes a stupid move Kendall can knock him the f out. She (oops) also said the Phil will be getting married to Jeanie Buss. Kobe Bryant is close to accepting a trade to Miami. Eddie Jones is part of the deal. My source also told my dog, that Ronny Turiaf looks like the Predator and is close to signing a 7 year deal.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

LMAO at Kendall knocking Mitch the F out. I tripped when I heard dude was a boxer. Whats next, Glen Rice in the PGA?


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

rumors.......:no:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

Let's hope this predator:









Doesn't turn into this predator:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



Jamel Irief said:


> LMAO at Kendall knocking Mitch the F out. I tripped when I heard dude was a boxer. Whats next, Glen Rice in the PGA?


If Glen hits the PGA, that might be the only way to get me to go see golf. I want to see someone with a sweeter shot then Tiger  Ok so maybe it wouldnt be a sweeter golf shot but still


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



Yao Mania said:


> Let's hope this predator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's a bad twighlight zone.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

o boy i dont know, i think id rather have jaric anyways but what happens happens..or doesnt happen----if its true im happy, but if its not i want be totaly disappointed


who knows mabey we can get this guy, in a trade


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



Yao Mania said:


> Let's hope this predator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from Fortson's attitude, I'd be extremely happy if Turiaf turns out like him. Fortson's rebounding is good and he isn't afraid of getting dirty down low.

jaric is a pipe dream. Bobby Brown and Whitney Houston style.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



kamego said:


> If Glen hits the PGA, that might be the only way to get me to go see golf. I want to see someone with a sweeter shot then Tiger  Ok so maybe it wouldnt be a sweeter golf shot but still


Glen should do some Wrigley's commercials. I don't think it's possible for a human being to chew more gum than he does.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



Pinball said:


> Glen should do some Wrigley's commercials. I don't think it's possible for a human being to chew more gum than he does.


Gary Payton. And he chews it like he's trying to eventually swallow it.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



Locke said:


> Gary Payton. And he chews it like he's trying to eventually swallow it.


Lol! I think they might be related. They damn near look the same, aside from their body types. I say put them in a doublemint commercial. Lol! Can you imagine them riding together on one of those two seater bikes?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



Pinball said:


> Lol! I think they might be related. They damn near look the same, aside from their body types. I say put them in a doublemint commercial. Lol! *Can you imagine them riding together on one of those two seater bikes?*


I just got a mental picture of that and it was disgusting.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



Locke said:


> I just got a mental picture of that and it was disgusting.


:laugh:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

Daniels aint coming...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



Drk Element said:


> Daniels aint coming...


why???


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



clien said:


> why???


well, i don't know, i just have a feeling he isnt.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

oh well if he does, then a trade for a good big man..we're set for next season! :cheers:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

I hope he does come but a 4 year contract is a bit long


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



Drk Element said:


> well, i don't know, i just have a feeling he isnt.


thank you for your wonderful insight


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*

Die Haters Die!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~29583~2957914,00.html

Daniels interested in Lakers: With Larry Hughes opting Friday to leave Washington and sign with Cleveland, Antonio Daniels moved up one spot on the list of unsigned free-agent guards. And one of the teams at the top of Daniels' list of potential destinations will be the Lakers.

"It's intriguing to him," agent Tony Dutt said. "He likes the makeup of the team. Obviously, getting Phil back has a lot to do with it. We definitely like that situation."

Dutt said Daniels likely will make a decision about where to sign by the end of next week. He has heard from 15 teams, with the strongest interest coming from Cleveland, the Lakers, Miami, Utah and Toronto.

[At least we are trying.. We'll see]


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*

Hopefully it works out. I'm just wondering, if Daniels decides to go to Cleveland what would our next option be. I haven't heard that the Lakers are looking at anybody else besides AD and Stromile Swift, and he's already said he's looking for a big payday, so scratch him off the list. But for the PG spot, who would we look for? Marko Jaric? Are the Lakers even interested in him?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*



Locke said:


> Hopefully it works out. I'm just wondering, if Daniels decides to go to Cleveland what would our next option be. I haven't heard that the Lakers are looking at anybody else besides AD and Stromile Swift, and he's already said he's looking for a big payday, so scratch him off the list. But for the PG spot, who would we look for? Marko Jaric? Are the Lakers even interested in him?


It sort of seems like we're putting all of our eggs into one basket and hoping that we sign Daniels. Also, I think Miami is really our toughest competition for Daniels. Cleveland is going after Haslem, Z and Jasikevicius.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*

I doesn't matter if Daniels can pass or whatever, but if hte guy can't shoot. He'll be just like Gary Payton.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*



Damian Necronamous said:


> It sort of seems like we're putting all of our eggs into one basket and hoping that we sign Daniels. Also, I think Miami is really our toughest competition for Daniels. Cleveland is going after Haslem, Z and Jasikevicius.


Yep. That's what it's looking like. Funny that Miami would be interested in AD when he's basically a poor man's Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*



Locke said:


> Yep. That's what it's looking like. Funny that Miami would be interested in AD when he's basically a poor man's Dwyane Wade.


I think the Heat will end up re-signing Damon Jones with the MLE, though. They need outside shooters to surround Shaq and while Daniels is a solid PG, he isn't much of a three-point shooter. Damon Jones also rides Shaq's jock, so it would keep together their good team chemistry. The Heat are probably just flirting with Daniels on the off chance that Jones does decide to leave the team.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: "We have bagged Antonio Daniels!"*



Cris said:


> thank you for your wonderful insight


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I think the Heat will end up re-signing Damon Jones with the MLE, though. They need outside shooters to surround Shaq and while Daniels is a solid PG, he isn't much of a three-point shooter. *Damon Jones also rides Shaq's jock, so it would keep together their good team chemistry.* The Heat are probably just flirting with Daniels on the off chance that Jones does decide to leave the team.


:rofl:

Wait, the Heat have to use their MLE to re-sign Jones? They don't have his Bird rights? If that's the case that's going to hurt them.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*

Daniels pays Lakers a visit



> The Lakers, in need of help in their backcourt and short on big money to acquire free agents, got started in the right direction Tuesday when unrestricted free agent guard Antonio Daniels visited the team's practice facility.
> 
> Daniels' agent, Tony Dutt, said he and his client talked with Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak, but that no deal was struck.
> 
> ...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels first target for rebuilding Lakers*



Locke said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Wait, the Heat have to use their MLE to re-sign Jones? They don't have his Bird rights? If that's the case that's going to hurt them.


we could give him the 20% raise up to about 3 million starting without using the MLE. Anything higher will require it. I hope we get him for that 3 million and Daniels would be great with the full mle.


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*



Lynx said:


> I realize this is too early to start counting on Daniels to be a Laker, but here is an expectation of our 05-06 roster.
> 
> Daniels - sub: Wafer
> Kobe - sub: Sasha
> ...


Who would you give for Theo? We don't like accused criminals in Portland anymore....but might still be interested in Odom! :angel:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*



chula vista blazer said:


> Who would you give for Theo? We don't like accused criminals in Portland anymore....but might still be interested in Odom! :angel:


Would Luke Walton, Devean George and a bag of Cheetos tempt you?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers contact Antonio Daniels*

I think that the Heat will end up re-signing Damon Jones, but if they don't I doubt that DJ accepts anything less then the MLE. I mean, the only reason he's not under contract right now is because he is trying to break the bank after being an NBA journeyman all these years. He wants some security, and I think the Heat just may go with the safe pick in Jones.

Who knows, though.


----------

